

Google: "Please tell us about the spammy sites that Penguin missed." - fryed7
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1rhRenrd16MDSgAOwnMVx9KQbp--0JoY9vKiJdIcMe44/viewform

======
fryed7
Here's the corresponding tweet from Matt Cutts, Head of Webspam at Google:
<https://twitter.com/mattcutts/status/337586357822169088>

This looks so open to abuse and manipulation. An anonymous form where anyone
can drop any link?

Is this Google \- Showing face, trying to make people feel involved in their
algorithm \- Pattern matching submissions against their own computed ideas of
what is and isn't spam \- Genuinely looking for data, and this is the best
thing they could come up with?

Google rolled out 'Penguin 2.0' today
(<http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/penguin-2-0-rolled-out-today/>), an algo
update to target websites with manipulative link profiles.

